# FAF Anthrocon 2014



## Aetius (Mar 10, 2014)

It is almost spring and July will soon be around the corner!

Who else is expecting to attend Anthrocon this year? Maybe we can set up a meetup or some shit.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 10, 2014)

I plan on being there, assuming I can get the time off from work.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2014)

Been once, wont go again. Not worth all the hassle, and its expensive as hell for me just to get there.


----------



## kumiko (Mar 10, 2014)

I wish I had the money to make it up there and such. I'm so far away from it! not only that but it'd be a bit awkward going without a fursuit since I don't have one quite yet. I know its not an obligation or anything but...I mean...ya know...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 15, 2014)

My time off was approved, so I'll go from a "maybe" to a "fuck yeah I'll be there" now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 15, 2014)

Take me with you oh great bearded one.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 17, 2014)

Won't be there, as I've already spent all my vacation days, and am already having to take days off without pay for other things.


----------



## Benji (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm taking summer classes so I can graduate next year.  I'm thinking about trying for the 2015 con though.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe 2015. I was gonna try for this year but couldn't get the time off, plus it's hella expensive. You'll catch me at FA:U this year instead.


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 22, 2014)

I feel like anthrocon's attendance is gonna be a bit low this year because many popufurs not able to go, plus many furs in general aren't able to go this year for various reasons. I'm starting to question whether I should go or not, if it's even worth the expense.


----------



## MochixMoon (Mar 25, 2014)

If I can get my suit done in time, I plan on attending this year


----------

